

Ask HN: Are there any designers out there keen to contribute to the OSS world? - Gussy

Many open source projects tend to have awful or non-existent logos/branding, with websites that look like they were designed by us programmers, because they often are. I've read a few times including here on HN, that there are many designers out there who want to contribute to open source projects, but don't know where to get started. I'm looking for these kind of people, to offer them just that opportunity.<p>I'm looking for someone to create the branding (logo/style guide) for our new project, which is in a nutshell, an open source project building the hardware and software which controls autonomous vehicles. What do I mean by that? Think of awesome things like quadrocopters and homebuilt flying drones :-) We create the hardware an software needed for this and open source it all, and our users take it to have fun and do awesome things we never thought of. We have our first device/"product" ready to be released into the wild in a few weeks, but we would like to get some proper branding for the NFP organisation and to set-up the website properly before we do that.<p>Anyway, hopefully I have caught the attention of a few interested people. If that's you, please feel free send me an email at angus@omniloco*org
======
ThomPete
Try http//www.WeekendHacker.net you might find some designers there
(disclaimer:I am the creator)

I have tried to contribute but one of the problems is the design is an
afterthought on most of those projects. I sent you a mail with some
suggestions.

